# Hi from new mouse keeper!



## bendenrats (Oct 8, 2009)

Hiya
My name is Kate & I live in Guildford, Surrey.

I have kept & bred rats for more than ten years but recently fell in love with my friend's mice & knew that I had to have some!

Fortunately when this friend, Juliet (might be known as Jammy here) was collecting some mice from Reading's London Champs show the breeder she was getting them from had some spares. I chose a black eyed cream with a super temprement and a blue with tatty ears! The cream is called Mamma Meece as she is an ex breeder and the blue is Emo, due to her 'pierced' ears!!

Mamma meece is so friendly & comes out to see me & climbs on to my hands already. She sat in the arms of a severly disabled girl from a few doors up, quiet as a, well, mouse! The girl was so delighted that when they finally left she shouted 'I love the mouse'!! And she doesn't talk much due to her condition. It's as if Mamma knew to take care with her - amazing!!

Emo's ears have now almost completely healed & she is growing in confidence every day.

I have also recently purchased a trio of dove tans (one on my wish list) from the LSCMRC club, which I attend often with my rats. They were auctioned and there was a bidding war but I stuck to my guns and got them for £30! They had won the 'Auction' section of the show and I believe their siblings won in the Dove Tan section. Just getting to know them as I only got them on Saturday just gone but they are lovely & so unusual!
However, I didn't realise how much male mice errr smell :roll: Any ideas??


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Kate
welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Kate, welcome to the forums!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Meeces and this fantastic forum


----------



## Sylvi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Kate and welcome 

Yep, male mice reek, unfortunatly, have you got yours in the house? I have found aubiose is better for odour control then shavings, plus mine are in the shed. I understand it is better not to clean too often (like daily for example) as it makes them scent more. Good luck with your tans, they are very pretty mice


----------

